# Net Trash



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Some fun links...time wasters...

Dancing Bush

Insanity Test

Digital Hackeysac

Mini Golf

Lifesaver Golf

And a new cow for Isabelle...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Nancy,What fun!!!

Just what I needed to put a smile on my face.

We all just had a hacksac compititon.
Well, I came in second place 

and my Amys friend Kat won the game....

I will not go down with out a fight


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Oh Nancy she is so cute! 


Thank you!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Brad...if you beat 11 I don't want to know. A friend has a high score of 31 and I am really jealous.

Another time waster....Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Gotta love the cow!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

What a face this cow!! You need to smoutch her on the nose. Nancy where do you find those gifs?

As for the game I got 3 but I am very happy. I finally found an american game that I can understand the rules


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry nancy,
I got 11,But thats it
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

(by which I mean I am NOT) but only because it sounded so much like my husband! On the other hand, when he came over to find out what was going on, he started laughing IMMEDIATELY. Go figure.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The cow definately rocks!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i loved making george dance. it was the best i've seen him move.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I did that too Katbalou. He rocks even better than the cow...


----------

